# Review my NEW website that was designed by a professional



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Not completely finished (still writing some content), but I'm consistently getting good quality leads every week from it. Webfirst creations designed the site. I highly recommend them to everyone.

http://www.sifinishline.com/


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I think it looks Great. :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I like it, easy navigation and giving them flooring finishing options on the right is great for connecting what you do to HO
The map locations is really cool, that’s the 3rd site I’ve seen use it


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I do agree that they build a very good site for getting leads coming in. Some work is required on your part, but they have taken extensive time to talk the contractor through the procedures.

Ed


----------



## MagicPoolSvcs (Sep 27, 2009)

You did a great job, it looks real professional.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I do agree that they build a very good site for getting leads coming in. Some work is required on your part, but they have taken extensive time to talk the contractor through the procedures.
> 
> Ed


My only complaint Ed, is that they took a long time to actually finish building the site. Once it was built the leads have come in frequently (Received 3 today).


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I also just had my site done by webfirst and as far as the look and feel of the site I am extremely happy. He's working on SEO right now so I am hopeing the leads start coming in soon.

Shane was really helpful walking me through how to use the site and work the map I think he spent over 3 hours on the phone with me.


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

bretth0214 said:


> I also just had my site done by webfirst and as far as the look and feel of the site I am extremely happy. He's working on SEO right now so I am hopeing the leads start coming in soon.
> 
> Shane was really helpful walking me through how to use the site and work the map I think he spent over 3 hours on the phone with me.


How long did it take Shane to build it for you? I waited almost 4 months


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice website.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

It took about 7 weeks for the website to be completed. It only just went live about a week ago. It took some time but I think it was well worth the wait. Now if only google would find the site that would be great.


----------



## tutran4 (Jan 20, 2009)

The design and coding is very clean and easy to navigate.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know anything about coding but I agree it is a easy site to navigate and it looks good and professional. Thats what I wanted and thats why I chose Webfirst.


----------



## czimcharopaints (Feb 4, 2009)

nice website. Mine should be up soon.


----------



## Wethead (Dec 2, 2008)

Very Nice Job!

I love the "woodwork" background:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WebFirstPro (Feb 11, 2010)

bretth0214 said:


> It took about 3 months for the website to be completed. It only just went live about a week ago. It took some time but I think it was well worth the wait. Now if only google would find the site that would be great.


Hi everyone. I finally made my way here to join in and help who I can. Glad to see everyone likes the sites we've been doing and thank goodness we're getting caught up. Our turnaround time is 3-4 weeks depending on the complexity of the site.


----------



## custrel (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks great man. Very professional.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

That's a very nice site.
The map feature is something I haven't seen before, but it worked out well.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Lawndart, Bretth0214, have you noticed how similar your sites are to each other?
Not a lot of creativity there.

Sorry about that. Mybe I'm being too critical, but for "pros" I'd think they wouldn't use templates. Did they tell you that, or didthey tell you it was custom designed just for you? 
The site looks nice, although I think the headings every time you change a page could be a little less repetitive. It gets the point across.
My own site is now 4 years old, and I suppose I should update it too.


----------



## msv (Aug 5, 2009)

it does look professional.... i've been trying to design mine for almost 2 years now. started from scratch. learning web design on your own ain't that easy. lots of sleepless nights watching tutorials. i guess you have to do that for a living to get the results.... 
I'm not ashamed of it as it is right now, but i still haven't set my mind on a design that i liked. one thing i promised myself though : i will only use my pictures, of my jobs!!!! i hate it when i see sites with photos of furniture showrooms and what not....
how much did you guys pay(ballpark) to have'em done?
i payed nothing for mine. just a lot of lost sleep, coffee and cigarettes... i'm constantly trying to improve the ranking of my site, with google webmaster tools, meta tags, testing it on different sites, etc...
by the way, i really think catchy domain names go a long way with customers remembering your site when they see it somewhere...
that's why i chose getyourfloors.com. last night I also registered a new domain: www.iwantfloors.com


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

MSV.
Neither site is ranked, but hurry and deside which domain name you want, then, 301 the other.
Otherwise, G, Y, and the others are going to find two sites with duplicate content and move you to page 678.


----------



## msv (Aug 5, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> MSV.
> Neither site is ranked, but hurry and deside which domain name you want, then, 301 the other.
> Otherwise, G, Y, and the others are going to find two sites with duplicate content and move you to page 678.


 i just got "iwantfloors.com" last night before i went to sleep. it points to getyourfloors by default(hosting server setting, i guess - startlogic.com) i want to design a new site for (iwantfloors.com). 
when you say not ranked about getyourfloors.com what do you mean? i know it's ranked in Alexa (very very low, but it's there). it's rather new (2 weeks or so). i will 301 iwantfloors.com for now, cause getyourfloors.com is on all business cards, t-shirts, van, truck, etc...
any advice in ranking higher will be really welcome...
ty for your feedback...
Mike.


----------



## DenverPainting (Nov 29, 2009)

Website looks great.


----------



## bsharwood (Feb 17, 2010)

My favourite part of your site: The commenting part of the articles. It's all about interactivity. Let your customers/users/suppliers speak!


----------



## lawndart (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd like to Thank everyone for the compliments. The site is doing well. Has anyone else used Webfirst Creations lately?


----------



## Bryan C (Nov 9, 2007)

Having WF design another site for another business I have started. Getting a little tired of Shane's promises, only to wait, and wait some more. I know the results I will get so I have to bite my tongue a lot.

6 months waiting for a website gets a little ridiculous...


----------



## abohr (May 21, 2010)

Looks great! Maps are pretty cool.


----------



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

I agree that webfirst puts out a nice looking site for what it is. I have to agree with the other fellas about webfirst taking a while and not returning emails. Its disapointing. I used to be able to get a response through an email but not anymore. Mike just doesnt respond. I tried to spend money through them for about 6 months to better my site/seo/get leads. Finally I think they are doing work on it now. I only average about three leads a month. Its very frustrating. Ill post the results of the work thats supposed to be in progess now.


----------



## PressureWashE (Oct 17, 2009)

ultimatetouch said:


> I agree that webfirst puts out a nice looking site for what it is. I have to agree with the other fellas about webfirst taking a while and not returning emails. Its disapointing. I used to be able to get a response through an email but not anymore. Mike just doesnt respond. I tried to spend money through them for about 6 months to better my site/seo/get leads. Finally I think they are doing work on it now. I only average about three leads a month. Its very frustrating. Ill post the results of the work thats supposed to be in progess now.



A friend of mine had a site built with them a few months ago, during the process getting a hold of them was easy, but once everything was paid in full, he cant get them to answer calls, or emails, and all he wants is the log in and pass word to the back end, so he can add some content! 

They do nice work, but will never have a returning customer, if they dont take care of the ones they have


----------



## Remodeling Ron (Sep 25, 2010)

I had shane do my site also. Although i'm happy with the look of the site it did take way to long to get my site. Im thinking it was about 8 weeks or longer. I gave them pics to add to the site, who knows how long ago. I finally gave up. Its been about four months and my site still doesn't rank. I've received 4 leads in that 4 months which none have turned into jobs. I decided to give Foot bridge a call and there starting to do some work on the site for me. FB say's there were some basic things not done to the site, but i'm not a web guy so who do you believe and or trust. All I know is I spent $1600 on my site with Shane and the ROI is $0. Im hoping that FB can turn it around for us.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess I am more patient than some guys.

After-all, I went 26 + years being in business without having a web-site at all, so for me, whether it was 2, 3 or 4 months for the site to get done, or even much longer, I was very pleased with the end results.

I know that I used to have a problem of being over-committed and needed to learn better customer follow-through as part of my learning curve on how to properly deal with a successful quality reputation.

Also, there are things you need to do yourself to boost up your own rankings to not only show up on the 1st page of Google, but to show up 4-5 times on the 1st page alone.

Ed


----------



## FastenFinder (Oct 20, 2010)

Site is pretty good but definitely templated, like Stone Mountain pointed out. Also a LOT of javascript on the page.



Stone Mountain said:


> Sorry about that. Mybe I'm being too critical, but for "pros" I'd think they wouldn't use templates. Did they tell you that, or didthey tell you it was custom designed just for you?


We used a web design company called DigitalXBridge (dot) com to build our completely custom site. They were amazing.


----------



## doorrepairsac (Sep 20, 2009)

I get approximately 10 leads a day and I convert 85% of those leads. My website guy made my site in 3 days. The town's population is approximately 430,000. He said part of the success of the design was to not make it look like your too expensive. Make it look local not corporate.


----------

